# Dejar de remar con paga de 700€ desde los 45.



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Con piso pagado.
Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
Sin crios.

Lo veis factible? 
Tema reservista especial disponibilidad del ejército.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Ago 2022)

No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.

Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.

Tú verás lo que haces.


----------



## Alberto1989 (30 Ago 2022)

Pues... yo creo que con 700 euros, lo pasas a dolares, y pones a alquilar ese piso, son unos 1400 dolares al mes.

Con eso te puedes mudar a Medellin, Salvador de Bahia, sudeste asiatico, este de europa... y vivir bien y follar a tope.

Dentro de ese presupuesto, es donde mejor vas a vivir, en España con ese dinero estas muertisisisisiisissisisisisimo.

Si tienes un problema mental o de otro tipo, y no quieres salir de España, el plan que te propongo es el siguiente:

Vender tu piso, 200k, lo pasas la mitad a dolares la mitad a francos suizos, okupas un chalet, sigues cobrando los 700, y vas al caritas a por comida, te conectas a la electricidad de la calle, y si te cambias el nombre a Mohamed, aun mejor


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Ago 2022)

La auténtica saluc.


----------



## Focus in (30 Ago 2022)

hay gente que gana el smi de 1000 y se dejan mas de 400 en gasolina, aceite, multas, itv, parking, reparaciones de coche, y encima pagan alquileres de 600/700.


----------



## wopa (30 Ago 2022)

Ya estás tardando. Eso sí, las mujeres ni se te acercan. Si no trabajas no follas.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que con 700 euros, lo pasas a dolares, y pones a alquilar ese piso, son unos 1400 dolares al mes.
> 
> Con eso te puedes mudar a Medellin, Salvador de Bahia, sudeste asiatico, este de europa... y vivir bien y follar a tope.
> 
> ...



Y luego te despiertas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y luego te despiertas.



La tropa del ejercito tiene esa paguita cuando los echan a los 45.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palodearia (30 Ago 2022)

Con esa pasta viven muchos jubilados que eran autonomos, pero tienen tb muchas deducciones en gastos por ser jubilados. Habría que mirar mucho los gastos de IBI, seguros, comunidad... de la vivienda y poder vivir sin un vehiculo a ser posible. Invertir ahorros tb ayudaria


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Así es, 700€ compatibles con paro, paro de larga duración(los famosos 400€) parados de más de 52 años y demas

Los que decís de vivir en una caseta, nada de eso, he dicho piso pagado.


Puedes cobrar los 700 del ejército + 900 de paro durante 2 años.

Luego parado de larga duración son 390 unos años más, y luego la paga de mayores de 52.

Todo esto compatible con los 700€ del ejército.

Además si curras no te la quitan, lo que abre la puerta a currar en plan 2 o 3 meses al año por entretenerte más que nada.

Y los que decís que no da para vivir...cuenta que un tío que no curra, puede ahorrarse el coche e irse a vivir a un pueblecito de costa barato.
Además que te ahorras no solo la gasolina, si no también los gastos derivados de tener coche.

Y bueno , con una ingeniería y hablando inglés, por si me apeteciese currar algún día, que lo dudo, poder elegir un poquillo


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor de todo ,es que la paga de los 700 de la Mili , es compatible con el IMV


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

Pues claro que puedes, hostias. Vienes aqui a restregarlo?


No se que tipo de preguntas son esas. Son 700 limpios sin necesitar coche ni hipoteca. Gastas 700 en comer???


----------



## urano (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Con piso pagado.
> Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
> Sin crios.
> 
> ...



Claro, a esas edades el médico te da una mala noticia el día menos pensado.


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

urano dijo:


> Claro, a esas edades el médico te da una mala noticia el día menos pensado.



Encima sigues teniendo seguro privado XD

edito: Tienes seguridad social, no seguro privado


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pues claro que puedes, hostias. Vienes aqui a restregarlo?
> 
> 
> No se que tipo de preguntas son esas. Son 700 limpios sin necesitar coche ni hipoteca. Gastas 700 en comer???



Jaja qué va...restegarlo para nada, de hecho ya ves que muchos piensan que no da ni para pipas XD


----------



## urano (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Encima sigues teniendo seguro privado XD



Da igual...con una mala noticia vas al hoyo igual de rápido teniendo seguro privado o sin tenerlo.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (30 Ago 2022)

Es factible si te suben la paga con la inflación.


----------



## medion_no (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.
> 
> Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.
> 
> Tú verás lo que haces.



Hasta que un dia estas tan feliz disfrutando de tu aparente inmortalidad despues de haber trabajado toda la vida y te empieza a doler el brazo izquierdo sin motivo aparente despues de un triste pincho de tortilla. Al principio como un ligero hormigueo y despues un dolor penetrante que se te extiende hasta la punta de los dedos. Y de esos el cementerio esta lleno. Carpe Diem. De nada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Ago 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Hasta que un dia estas tan feliz disfrutando de tu aparente inmortalidad despues de haber trabajado toda la vida y te empieza a doler el brazo izquierdo sin motivo aparente despues de un triste pincho de tortilla. Al principio como un ligero hormigueo y despues un dolor penetrante que se te extiende hasta la punta de los dedos. Y de esos el cementerio esta lleno. Carpe Diem. De nada.



Moriré con mi trabajo hecho y feliz de haberlo hecho, yéndome del mundo sin deber nada a nadie.

Pobrecillo. El español viendo el trabajo como un lamento. Una carga.

¿Por qué será que este país está entregado a la PSOE? : )


----------



## François (30 Ago 2022)

Yo firmaba ahora mismo. Estoy con edad similar y ya ves a qué hora levantado para ir a remar por un cuenco de arroz, para pagar facturas y poco más. A este ritmo la salud se va a tomar por culo en un plis.


----------



## Persea (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Con piso pagado.
> Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
> Sin crios.
> 
> ...



nI TE LO PIENSEs. Ahorra y preparate a disfrutar de la vida. Remar en españa es peor que morir.


----------



## John Smmith (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.
> 
> Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.
> 
> Tú verás lo que haces.



Pero los animales no tenian socialismo. Por eso la hormiga le salia bien la jugada y la cigarra perecia. 

En nuestra sociedad, en invierno, el hormiguero termina lleno de cigarras depredando en cuatro dias, sin control, todo lo que la hormiga acumuló trabajando durante meses. A partir de ahi, hormigas y cigarras empiezan a pasar hambre y es cuando las cigarras empiezan a exigir sus derechos, obligando a trabajar para ellas a las malvadas hormigas acumuladoras de alimentos. Culpando a las hormigas de la escasez de alimentos por haberlos acumulado sin darles opcion a ellas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Ago 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pero los animales no tenian socialismo.



Y tanto que sí.

De hecho, leí interesantes teorías que vinculan el marxismo al sistema de trabajo de las abejas y las hormigas.


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Ago 2022)

En teoría, tu propuesta de vida puede funcionar.

Si no hay gastos imprevistos, deudas, enamoramientos, debacle energética o otros percances.


----------



## butricio (30 Ago 2022)

Esos 700 te daran para pagar la factura de la luz y poco mas


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Ago 2022)

yo vivo gastando menos de 600 al mes y estoy de alquiler, hay meses que no gasto ni 500, así que de momento, se puede, ya veremos dentro de un año


----------



## abe heinsenberg (30 Ago 2022)

Tiene 700 fijos más paro y luego compatible con ayuda para mayores de 45 y luego 52 años que son sobre 450 con piso pagado sin hijos.el sueño español un país de rojos nacionalpagafantas .ladrones y aprovechados.a esa mierda se tiene que aspirar.y en esa mierda nos convertimos impensable en suiza.austria Suecia etc...


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Esos 700 te daran para pagar la factura de la luz y poco mas




Error! Cuando no se tiene uno que levantar temprano para ir a trabajar, no necesita tirar de cslefacción tanto: te levantas cuando el sol está ya alto.

Quitáis las ganas de vivir...


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

200 de calefacción para uno solo MANDA.

150 de comida con tiempo para cocinarla y aprender recetillas MANDA.

100 de gastos extra MANDA.

50 de Internete y móviles MANDA.

200 para vicios sanos MANDA.


Aprended betillas.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Así es, 700€ compatibles con paro, paro de larga duración(los famosos 400€) parados de más de 52 años y demas
> 
> ...




Dale, no te lo pienses.

El verdadero capital de un hombre, es el tiempo.


----------



## nominefi (30 Ago 2022)

Con ese dinero, sin deudas, sin mujer ni hijos vives. Sin lujos y mirando la pasta pero hay gente trabajando por menos descontando los gastos que le da el propio trabajo.
Ese dinero con hipoteca/alquiler imposible, pero sin deudas y para uno sólo, vamos, el rey del mambo


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

Hacer videos plomizos en youtube para dar rienda suelta a tu diarrea mental MANDA.

Leer a los clásicos españoles y rusos (no anglos) MANDA.

Leerse la Divina Comedia por fin de una vez MANDA.

Ver todo el cine porno raro japonés y pillar parafilias MANDA.

Cultivar con mimo bonsais de marihuana y venderlos por Ebay MANDA.



Betillas que os doy de hostias!!!!


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que con 700 euros, lo pasas a dolares, y pones a alquilar ese piso, son unos 1400 dolares al mes.
> 
> Con eso te puedes mudar a Medellin, Salvador de Bahia, sudeste asiatico, este de europa... y vivir bien y follar a tope.
> 
> ...



Y ahora te pagas el seguro médico en Medellín, que para que sea decente cuesta una pasta.

Que yo sepa los reservistas de especial disponibilidad no tienen cobertura sanitaria ni cotización cubierta en esos 700. Además creo que tienen un límite temporal (la jubilación o in cluso antes).

Es el puto problema de irse al tercer mundo, que los seguros médicos suelen costar un cojón si quieres tener atención decente. Y el precio se suele disparar a medida que aumenta la edad.


----------



## palodearia (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Así es, 700€ compatibles con paro, paro de larga duración(los famosos 400€) parados de más de 52 años y demas
> 
> ...



El problema es que no puedes basar toda tu economía en ayudas estatales que el día de mañana pueden eliminarte porque no haya pasta, o porque alguien decida que como ya cobras una parte porque no te considera ya población de riesgo. Sin olvidarnos de que si no trabajas/cotizas 2 años en los últimos 15 pre-jubilación y al menos 15 años, no vas a tener derecho alguno a jubilación (y esto va a ir subiendo) complicando aún más el tener ayudas extra a los 700.

Si yo tuviera esa posible paga en el horizonte empezaría desde ya a tener inversiones (dividendos? fondos? pisos o garajes?) que me pudieran garantizar el día de mañana algún tipo de renta más fiable que la estatal. Incluso me plantearía usar esos 700 mensuales los primeros años en generar las rentas.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

Se me olvidaba, importante:

-Meter en casa a chortina parada sin dinero para alquiler a langosto MANDA.

Para que friegue los platos y los gayumbos, por lo menos.


----------



## palodearia (30 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Y ahora te pagas el seguro médico en Medellín, que para que sea decente cuesta una pasta.
> 
> Que yo sepa los reservistas de especial disponibilidad no tienen cobertura sanitaria ni cotización cubierta en esos 700. Además creo que tienen un límite temporal (la jubilación o in cluso antes).
> 
> Es el puto problema de irse al tercer mundo, que los seguros médicos suelen costar un cojón si quieres tener atención decente. Y el precio se suele disparar a medida que aumenta la edad.



Además con 45 años no te van a dar un permiso de residencia en países fuera de la UE sin grandes inversiones. La mayoría te piden como poco 55 años + ciertos ingresos demostrables para considerarte jubilado. Lo de irse a otros países con tan poca pasta suele ser una utopía sin siquiera entrar en gastos reales.


----------



## jvega (30 Ago 2022)

Pues te digo que ganas lo mismo que yo trabagando, yo soltaba el remo con furia porcina ahora mismo


----------



## mensch_maschine (30 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que con 700 euros, lo pasas a dolares, y pones a alquilar ese piso, son unos 1400 dolares al mes.
> 
> Con eso te puedes mudar a Medellin, Salvador de Bahia, sudeste asiatico, este de europa... y vivir bien y follar a tope.
> 
> ...



Claro hombre claro, y en esos sitios si te pones malo te atienden en hospitales de primer orden, gratis y con una sonrisa en la cara. 
Y por supuesto si unos honrados ladrones quieren compartir tu salario del primer mundo, habrá unas fuerzas del estado suficientemente pagadas y entrenadas para que usted y su familia no tengan que sufrir.


----------



## FatalFary (30 Ago 2022)

Iba a decir que parece un buen plan hasta que te suba la luz a 300 € mensuales, pero luego he recordado que en tu caso te la pagaríamos entre todos robándonos a impuestos con el bono sosial ese y me han dado ganas de hacer lo mismo.


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> 200 de calefacción para uno solo MANDA.
> 
> 150 de comida con tiempo para cocinarla y aprender recetillas MANDA.
> 
> ...



50 de internet y moviles? con 30-40 vas que chutas para una línea móvil+fibra (y estoy tirando por lo alto)

y 200 de calefacción dependiendo de donde sea sobran 100


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> 50 de internet y moviles? con 30-40 vas que chutas para una línea móvil+fibra (y estoy tirando por lo alto)
> 
> y 200 de calefacción dependiendo de donde sea sobran 100




Lo sé, he tirado por lo alto. Para uno solo sin brujer y sin trabajar 100 de calefacción son suficientes.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.
> 
> Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.
> 
> Tú verás lo que haces.



Porque eres un vasallo. Cualquier ser humano jaja. Cualquier remero dirás. Hala a currar que todo es para ya.


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo sé, he tirado por lo alto. Para uno solo sin brujer y sin trabajar 100 de calefacción son suficientes.



Efectivamente, a lo que tendrías que sumar OBLIGATORIO 30-40€ de TEMPLO , que además sirve para descontar € de caleffacción/agua


----------



## JyQ (30 Ago 2022)

Da para vivir sin pena ni gloria, sin moverte del sitio, sin caprichos de ocio que impliquen gastar dinero.
Para una vida de asceta recluido en un piso en pueblo sin salir mucho de ahí.
Pero si eres feliz así, es tontería no tomar esa vida.


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Ago 2022)

No lo hagas


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Ago 2022)

Joder, yo ni me lo pensaba.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Da para vivir sin pena ni gloria, sin moverte del sitio, sin caprichos de ocio que impliquen gastar dinero.
> Para una vida de asceta recluido en un piso en pueblo sin salir mucho de ahí.
> Pero si eres feliz así, es tontería no tomar esa vida.




Te recuerdo que pasarte tres horas de terraceo filosofando y viendo chortinas TODOS LOS DIAS (lujo al alcance de muy pocos) le puede costar unos 100 euros al mes, a 4 al dia.

Y ya sabes las leyes del mercado: a más impactos, más posibilidades.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Te recuerdo que pasarte tres horas de terraceo filosofando y viendo chortinas TODOS LOS DIAS (lujo al alcance de muy pocos) le puede costar unos 100 euros al mes, a 4 al dia.
> 
> Y ya sabes las leyes del mercado: a más impactos, más posibilidades.



Si te sientas en un banco con una yonkilata, el coste es 30 céntimos.

Aunque yo cambio la yonkilata por un libro de la biblioteca, al menos aprendes cosas, culos puedes seguir mirando de todas formas.


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Ago 2022)

Eso no se pregunta, hombre. Tú trinca lo que puedas, y a vivir.

Aplica, aplica:


----------



## Hipotecator (30 Ago 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Dale, no te lo pienses.
> 
> El verdadero capital de un hombre, es el tiempo.




Asi es, una verdad grandisima y que debiera de estar grabada en piedra en todos los ayuntamientos del pais. 


"Un hombre es rico, cuando es dueño de su tiempo" ....... para eso ha de servir el dinero, para comprarnos el tiempo. Sera cuestion de hacer un pocode aritmetica y equilibrios. 



-------------------------------


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.
> 
> Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.
> 
> Tú verás lo que haces.



Alguna hormiga, más de una, se ha puesto 3 pautas de ARNm y se ha roto esa máxima de la fábula


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.
> 
> Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.
> 
> Tú verás lo que haces.



Alguna hormiga, más de una, se ha puesto 3 pautas de ARNm y se ha roto esa máxima de la fabula


----------



## Tzadik (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay nada como entregarle tu vida al Estado y pasártela sin hacer nada.
> 
> Es broma. Yo trabajo y trabajaré toda la vida. ¿Leíste alguna vez la fábula de la cigarra y la hormiga? Pues es la vida real para cualquier ser humano en cualquier época.
> 
> Tú verás lo que haces.




Trabajar SI, pero para ti y tu familia, ya sea en el mantenimiento de tu propia casa (alimentación, aclimatación, mantenimiento) o montando tu propia empresa/autónomo. 


O tener un trabajo por cuenta ajena que te permita invertir mucho dinero, como para cambiar la vida de tu familia haciendo lo anterior.




en caso contrario, trabajar para otro para vivir es hacer el parguelas y entregar tu tiempo a otra familia, desatendiendo la tuya propia (económicamente y en tiempo/libertad) que al final de los dias iran con una mano delante y otra detras


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Encima sigues teniendo seguro privado XD



Los Reservistas de especial disponibilidad pueden seguir de alta en el ISFAS pero sólo si pagan la cuota íntegra, es decir, lo que correponde al Estado: es decir, unos 300 euros al mes si quieren seguir teniendo la atención médica privada.

Es decir, el OP no puede seguir en el ISFAS salvo que quiera quedarse con 400 euros al mes o menos incluso.

Los reservistas de especial disponibilidad sólo cobran esa paga a cambio de estar disponibles para Defensa, pero no siguen cotizando ni están de alta en SS o ISFAS (salvo que lo paguien a golpe de talonario).

Si no tienen alguna otra ocupación, son carne de caridad del Estado (seguridad social por ser españoles a cargo de los remeros), y y son carne de pensión no contributiva.

Irse a otro país es mala solución porque dependes de la volatilidad del euro y de seguros de salud carísimos, o arriesgarte a tener un problema mínimo en un país tercermundista y que acabe escalando por andar en hospitales cutres y acabe amputado o muerto por un problema relativamente menor, además de arruinado.


----------



## orco666 (30 Ago 2022)

que extendida esta la cultura del pelotazo a costa del esfuerzo de terceros ... el mundo de los listos y los tontos, por que yo lo valgo... "te ganaras el pan con el sudor de tu frente"


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Moriré con mi trabajo hecho y feliz de haberlo hecho, yéndome del mundo sin deber nada a nadie.
> 
> 
> Pobrecillo. El español viendo el trabajo como un lamento. Una carga.
> ...



Aqui no hay más que vagos y maleantes


----------



## sinosuke (30 Ago 2022)

Conozco a una persona que vive con la paga esa de mayores de 52 años. Con casa pagada y hace curros en b cuando le salen (fue albañil muchos años)

También es cierto que vive en un pueblo. Tiene la típica casa de pueblo con huerta cultivable, gallinas, etc. lo que supongo que le ahorra algo en comida.

Comentaba que le compensaba más estar así, cobrando eso y haciendo una ñapa de vez en cuando que andar deslomándose en las obras, haciendo a veces trayectos de hasta 60-80 kms. para llegar al tajo, gastando gasolina, madrugones y demás por los 1000 euros que le ofrecían....

Además me dijo que la paga esa le cotiza para la jubilación....aunque no se si eso es cierto.


.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Ago 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Ya estás tardando. Eso sí, las mujeres ni se te acercan. Si no trabajas no follas.




cuando pasas de las sucubos de repente te as cuenta que no es necesario dedicar el 50% de tus minutos de vida activa a hacer rico a otro.

¿merece la pena joderse la vida haciendo cosas que no quieres para tener capacidad adquisitiva de cosas que no quieres solamente para parecer atractivo y poder estar dentro de un "mercado"? Estar en el mercado como mucho.

Pues va a ser que no..una vez que te mentalizas que conocida una sucubo, conocidas todas, realmente no merece la pena joderse la vida currando.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Porque eres un vasallo. Cualquier ser humano jaja. Cualquier remero dirás. Hala a currar que todo es para ya.



Vasallo de mí mismo. Tú eres un esclavo del socialismo : )

Jajaja qué estupideces llegais a decir los marxistas. De verdad que no teneis límite.

Eso sí: os pasais la vida parasitando al de al lado pensando que la comida llega mágicamente a vuestra mesa, ¿eh? Que trabajen otros para ti no va "en contra de la propia vida". Di que sí : )

Es tu karma. Tú sabrás lo que haces.



Tzadik dijo:


> en caso contrario, trabajar para otro para vivir es hacer el parguelas y entregar tu tiempo a otra familia, desatendiendo la tuya propia (económicamente y en tiempo/libertad) que al final de los dias iran con una mano delante y otra detras



Mira: yo soy propietario de mis decisiones. Escojo con quién trabajo. Cuando no me funciona, desaparezco. No voy por ahí soñando que la vida es un camino de rosas, idealizando esa vida que no existe donde uno trabaja para uno mismo.

Los humanos trabajamos unos para otros. Hasta los más millonarios y poderosos trabajan para otros. El que no entienda eso está, realmente, perdido.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Ago 2022)

Si tienes el piso pagado en una capital grande podrías venderlo e irte a algún pueblo del interior o de la costa.

Creo que te quedaría un buen remanente 75k o incluso más que podrías mantener como " reserva estratégica ".

Por lo demás, yo si sería capaz de vivir con 700 napos. Eso sí, cocinando tú y siendo frugal y muy espartano con los gastos.


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (30 Ago 2022)

lo mejor es poner tus bienes a nombre de un hijo y hacerse insolvente. Si quieres quedarte con un colchón mejor en btc o monedas de oro


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Así es, 700€ compatibles con paro, paro de larga duración(los famosos 400€) parados de más de 52 años y demas
> 
> ...



Joder ni se lo piense hombre.


----------



## Hipotecator (30 Ago 2022)

orco666 dijo:


> que extendida esta la cultura del pelotazo a costa del esfuerzo de terceros ... el mundo de los listos y los tontos, por que yo lo valgo... "te ganaras el pan con el sudor de tu frente"




mucho judeo-cristiano ahi por aqui,,,, "llegaras al cielo con dolor" y muchos latigazos.....


todo tuyo!!!!. 


zapato de clavos y bocata de chapas, ¡que haya sangre!!!.


saludos desde la hamaca, una birra fria y hasta con abanico para el sobacamen..

=============================


----------



## cannavico (30 Ago 2022)

Yo me lo pensaba bien poquito. En cuanto pueda, que reme su puta madre


----------



## reconvertido (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Con piso pagado.
> Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
> Sin crios.
> 
> ...



¿Y en caso de guerra te pueden movilizar?


----------



## Hipotecator (30 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Conozco a una persona que vive con la paga esa de mayores de 52 años. Con casa pagada y hace curros en b cuando le salen (fue albañil muchos años)
> 
> También es cierto que vive en un pueblo. Tiene la típica casa de pueblo con huerta cultivable, gallinas, etc. lo que supongo que le ahorra algo en comida.
> 
> ...




pues claro que es mucho mejor para esa persona estar con el subsidio, porque le va a cotizar muchisimo mas que si esta de "autonomo" o currando para otro por un salario basura.. Si con los cuatrocientos va tirando, es cuestion de aguantar el tiempo necesario para llegar a la jubilacion. ¡Asi de basico!, ¡economia real!. 

-------------------------------


----------



## sinosuke (30 Ago 2022)

Hipotecator dijo:


> pues claro que es mucho mejor para esa persona estar con el subsidio, porque le va a cotizar muchisimo mas que si esta de "autonomo" o currando para otro por un salario basura.. Si con los cuatrocientos va tirando, es cuestion de aguantar el tiempo necesario para llegar a la jubilacion. ¡Asi de basico!, ¡economia real!.
> 
> -------------------------------




Cobra unos 430 o 450 creo.....que completa con sus ñapas en negro
Lo que me extrañó muy mucho es que un subsidio cotice para la jubilación. El conocido me dijo que si, que es así...pero se me hace raro....

Imagino que cuando se jubile le darán una pensión baja



.


----------



## Hipotecator (30 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Cobra unos 430 o 450 creo.....que completa con sus ñapas en negro
> Lo que me extrañó muy mucho es que un subsidio cotice para la jubilación. El conocido me dijo que si, que es así...pero se me hace raro....
> 
> Imagino que cuando se jubile le darán una pensión baja
> ...



asi es, es el unico subsidio que cotiza.....


*Base de cotización durante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años. El subsidio para mayores de 52 años se paga a razón del 80% del IPREM, es decir, 463,21 euros este año 2022. Sin embargo, cotiza a efectos de jubilación por el 125% de la base mínima, esto son 1.458,37 euros mensuales.7 jun 2022

Cotización durante el subsidio para mayores de 52 años - Laboroteca.



la base de cotizacion es la que salga del promedio de los ultimos 25 años de cotizacion... Lo que le salga de jubilacion puede ser mucho o poco dependiendo de ese promedio de base de cotizacion. Ademas lo que se puede hacer es complementar con un convenio especial con la seguridad social, para subir esa base de cotizacion. En la web de la seguridad social hay un simulador para ver cuanto saldra la jubilacion, y que combinaciones son las mejores (si no ir directamente con algun gestor en temas laborales y de la seguridad social para ir viendo en cuanto quedara la pension de la jubilacion). *


----------



## medion_no (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Moriré con mi trabajo hecho y feliz de haberlo hecho, yéndome del mundo sin deber nada a nadie.
> 
> 
> Pobrecillo. El español viendo el trabajo como un lamento. Una carga.
> ...



Si es asi como lo ves me parece hasta respetable.


----------



## palodearia (30 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Cobra unos 430 o 450 creo.....que completa con sus ñapas en negro
> Lo que me extrañó muy mucho es que un subsidio cotice para la jubilación. El conocido me dijo que si, que es así...pero se me hace raro....
> 
> Imagino que cuando se jubile le darán una pensión baja.




Cotiza porque es la única forma de cumplir lo de trabajar >2 años en los últimos 15 para los que se jubilen a los 67.


----------



## Tzadik (30 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Vasallo de mí mismo. Tú eres un esclavo del socialismo : )
> 
> 
> Jajaja qué estupideces llegais a decir los marxistas. De verdad que no teneis límite.
> ...




Perdona pero no estoy del todo de acuerdo.


Trabajar para uno mismo puede ser muy duro, pero es 1000 veces más gratificante desde que tomas tus propias decisiones... tienes la presión de tus clientes si, pero siendo trabajador también la tienes, pues tus jefes y dueños descargarán sobre ti esa presión.. además siendo tu el dueño puedes mandar a tomar por culo a un cliente si ves que así lo quieres, trabajando para otro, te toca tragar con todo lo qie otros decidan por ti. Puedes decidir en qué galera remar, pero siempre te tocará tragar aún viéndolo muy claro.

Mi padre toda la vida ha sido autonomo, un hombre que su hobby era trabajar y más trabajar... pero el podía decidir que un par de tardes las dedicaba para llevarme aos entrenamientos de fútbol, me llevaba de viaje, en verano me llevaba a trabajar con el, me enseñaba cosas del oficio y sector.


Yo hoy dia trabajo para otro y todo Eso siendo trabajador por cuenta ajena no puedes hacerlo, otra cosa es que ganes tanto dinero, que te de para ir cambiando tu vida.


----------



## javac (30 Ago 2022)

Infk


david23 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Así es, 700€ compatibles con paro, paro de larga duración(los famosos 400€) parados de más de 52 años y demas
> 
> ...



Inflación?
IPC?

Hay que añadir eso a la ecuación

Lo veo bajo


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Los Reservistas de especial disponibilidad pueden seguir de alta en el ISFAS pero sólo si pagan la cuota íntegra, es decir, lo que correponde al Estado: es decir, unos 300 euros al mes si quieren seguir teniendo la atención médica privada.
> 
> Es decir, el OP no puede seguir en el ISFAS salvo que quiera quedarse con 400 euros al mes o menos incluso.
> 
> ...



Lo del isfas descartado, claro, pero como dices , pasas a la asistencia sanitaria de la seguridad social y como cualquiera , no?

Los que decís que 700 dará para pagar facturas, imagino que lo mismo le pasará a un remero, no?
Con la diferencia además que al remero le subirá tambien la gasolina para ir al curro y lo joderán por partida doble, no?

La paga de reservista a medida que suban esta gente el salario mínimo, se hace compatible con más ayudas, a día de hoy con la renta de inserción y con la de parados de más de 52, que si tributan para la jubilación.

Los que hablais de invertir, la inversión es el tema de piso pagado en una gran ciudad(apartamento) y quizás podría optar a un apartamento en la zona de levante por unos 30/35k pagado antes de los 45.

La historia sería vivir en ese, alquilar el de Zaragoza y con la paga, alguna más compatible con lo de RED y la renta del piso , vivir tranquilo.

El tema del remo? Podría plantearmelo si me ofrecen algo que me mola(ingeniero de organización industrial + inglés es mi perfil de estudios) pagados por el ejército además
Pero la idea es no currar ni de eso


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Conozco a una persona que vive con la paga esa de mayores de 52 años. Con casa pagada y hace curros en b cuando le salen (fue albañil muchos años)
> 
> También es cierto que vive en un pueblo. Tiene la típica casa de pueblo con huerta cultivable, gallinas, etc. lo que supongo que le ahorra algo en comida.
> 
> ...



Si, es cierto, además creo que es un 125% del mínimo lo que cotiza .


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Si tienes el piso pagado en una capital grande podrías venderlo e irte a algún pueblo del interior o de la costa.
> 
> Creo que te quedaría un buen remanente 75k o incluso más que podrías mantener como " reserva estratégica ".
> 
> Por lo demás, yo si sería capaz de vivir con 700 napos. Eso sí, cocinando tú y siendo frugal y muy espartano con los gastos.



Si, la idea es esa, o directamente usar la renta que me pague el que sea, como un complemento a los 700€


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> lo mejor es poner tus bienes a nombre de un hijo y hacerse insolvente. Si quieres quedarte con un colchón mejor en btc o monedas de oro



Eso complicado, en tema hijos si que no participo XD


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y en caso de guerra te pueden movilizar?



Si, supongo, pero en caso de guerra , creo que será un abrir y cerrar de ojos para todos, civiles y militares.


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Hasta día de hoy, lo van actualizando.

Hay gente que vive con eso y tiene crios y demás.

Típica pareja de cabos retirados con dos criaturas, y ahí van tirando.

A esos se lo actualizas o los tienes pidiendo en la calle en 5 años.


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

javac dijo:


> Infk
> Inflación?
> IPC?
> 
> ...


----------



## hartman (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Con piso pagado.
> Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
> Sin crios.
> 
> ...



a quien hay que matar o follarse?


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a quien hay que matar o follarse?



Comerte 18 años de Mili, depende donde elijas vivirás como dios y acabarás con 45 años como una rosa, o saldras mal de la olla y con las articulaciones de una abuela.

En mi caso he elegido lo primero, y por el camino he estudiado una ingeniería industrial a gastos pagados


----------



## Hipotecator (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Si, supongo, pero en caso de guerra , creo que será un abrir y cerrar de ojos para todos, civiles y militares.




Bueno, pero que ganas de guerra. Que la guerra no le gusta ni al militar mas condecorado, solo algun traumado tarado. 

En caso de guerra ya se vera, uno se puede poner muy enfermo exonerandolo del cumplimiento de servicio. 


---------------------------------------


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Hipotecator dijo:


> Bueno, pero que ganas de guerra. Que la guerra no le gusta ni al militar mas condecorado, solo algun traumado tarado.
> 
> En caso de guerra ya se vera, uno se puede poner muy enfermo exonerandolo del cumplimiento de servicio.
> 
> ...




Na, ganas de guerra ninguna, solo era la contestación a alguien que me preguntó por tal caso.
Pero no me funcionó el botón de citar.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Si, la idea es esa, o directamente usar la renta que me pague el que sea, como un complemento a los 700€



La clave es el piso que te genera un plus a tu sueldo.

Yo si lo veo factible si tienes la cabeza bien amueblada y eres consciente de tus limitaciones. 

Muy importante ( cosa que como militar tendrás bien presente) es que tengas unas rutinas y ocupes tu tiempo en cosas productivas sin abandonarte a la molicie( estudiar una carrera que te guste a tu ritmo, aprender bailes de salón hacer bicicleta...

El tiempo es lo más valioso que tenemos y es lo que menos valoramos.

Si puedes disponer del tuyo a voluntad puedes considerarte muy afortunado.

El dinero va y viene. El tiempo, como dijo Napoleón, una vez que se escapa no se recupera jamás. 

Ánimo. Ojalá yo estuviese en tu posición.


----------



## david23 (30 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> La clave es el piso que te genera un plus a tu sueldo.
> 
> Yo si lo veo factible si tienes la cabeza bien amueblada y eres consciente de tus limitaciones.
> 
> ...



Lo del piso está claro que es la llave, y si de aquí a los 45 pudiese pillar algo en 30/35k para vivir una vez retirado en un pueblo de costa tranquilo, ya sería la leche.
Así es, las rutinas lo son todo.
Aficiones, comer sano(hago OMAD) tu horita de gym , y aficiones varias,escuchar música en un buen equipo HIFI, una buena peli... vamos que en el día a día no me aburro.
Lo de estudiar otra carrera o un máster podría valer pero para no usarla y habiendo visto cómo es la universidad en España , puede que lo descartarse.

Por lo demás, es totalmente como dices 

Bueno, y al margen de eso, un tema que no se ha tocado por qué no mola ni si quiera hablar de ello, pero algún día , espero que tardando muchisimo,algo me caería de herencia, pongamos unos 150k en propiedades de los de hoy, en concepto de mitad de un par de propiedades de mis padres.

Pero como digo, eso ni lo meto en la ecuación , lo que no hace que deje de ser algo a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Con piso pagado.
> Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
> Sin crios.
> 
> ...



Si claro. Es factible. Si tienes a alguien de fiar cerca alquila esa vivienda y vete a Sudamérica, alquila algo allí y vete de putas para probar, allí valen 15 o 20€


----------



## Tratante (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Con piso pagado.
> Compatible con paro , otras pensiones y cualquier sueldo.
> Sin crios.
> 
> ...



Conozco dos casos así, ambos solteros, sin hijos ni ataduras aparentes. Parece que vivan bastante bien, ambos con vivienda en pueblo de costa, desconozco si pagada o con hipoteca, coches decentes y relativamente nuevos, en verano trabajan ambos el club náutico, y, en invierno pillan subvenciones y contratos con Administraciones variadas para organizar actividades..., sumando estos asuntos más pensión, seguramente pasan bien de los 1500€ netos al mes, más que suficiente para vivir en un pueblo de costa a cuerpo de rey todo el año.

Otro que conocí hace tiempo tenía una "consultora" de informática..., vamos, familiares y amigos posicionados le pasaban marrones y él contrataba/explotaba a recién salidos de FP y Universidad para solucionarlos de aquella manera mientras se rascaba los huevos. En Navidad tenía un asunto de cestas o algo así, ponía a parte de los informáticos a prepararlas y gestionar los envíos. También vivía en un pueblo de costa, este estaba montado en el dólar.


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Ago 2022)

david23 dijo:


> Lo del piso está claro que es la llave, y si de aquí a los 45 pudiese pillar algo en 30/35k para vivir una vez retirado en un pueblo de costa tranquilo, ya sería la leche.
> Así es, las rutinas lo son todo.
> Aficiones, comer sano(hago OMAD) tu horita de gym , y aficiones varias,escuchar música en un buen equipo HIFI, una buena peli... vamos que en el día a día no me aburro.
> Lo de estudiar otra carrera o un máster podría valer pero para no usarla y habiendo visto cómo es la universidad en España , puede que lo descartarse.
> ...



Vaya, que tienes los riñones cubiertos, cabrón (envidia sana hasta cierto punto).


----------



## El Patron (30 Ago 2022)

Te pillas furgo o caravana camperizada (o te la camperizas tu mismo) y alquilas la casa.
te lo montas en plan nómada pero con sueldo de ministro (alquiler+ paga de militar + las ayudas que caigan )


----------



## OYeah (30 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Conozco dos casos así, ambos solteros, sin hijos ni ataduras aparentes. Parece que vivan bastante bien, ambos con vivienda en pueblo de costa, desconozco si pagada o con hipoteca, coches decentes y relativamente nuevos, en verano trabajan ambos el club náutico, y, en invierno pillan subvenciones y contratos con Administraciones variadas para organizar actividades..., sumando estos asuntos más pensión, seguramente pasan bien de los 1500€ netos al mes, más que suficiente para vivir en un pueblo de costa a cuerpo de rey todo el año.
> 
> Otro que conocí hace tiempo tenía una "consultora" de informática..., vamos, familiares y amigos posicionados le pasaban marrones y él contrataba/explotaba a recién salidos de FP y Universidad para solucionarlos de aquella manera mientras se rascaba los huevos. En Navidad tenía un asunto de cestas o algo así, ponía a parte de los informáticos a prepararlas y gestionar los envíos. También vivía en un pueblo de costa, este estaba montado en el dólar.




Qué joputa el consultor...

Todo son contactos. Ya hace años abrí hilo respecto a los garajes de seguros: ni se enteraron de la crisis de 2008.


----------



## Tratante (30 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Qué joputa el consultor...
> 
> Todo son contactos. Ya hace años abrí hilo respecto a los garajes de seguros: ni se enteraron de la crisis de 2008.



Si que lo era, si…, y además un mafioso de cuidado. Que es un garaje de seguros?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Ago 2022)

¡Huy! ¡Un equidistante moderado de centro centrado ni-Stalin-ni-Casado! Jajaja ¡Pero cómo no te detecté antes!

Encima de comunista, equidistante. Menuda cruz tiene que ser tan mongólico.

Por cierto: ¿decías que trabajas? Pues qué putada, ¿no? Debe ser duro ser tan idiota de escoger un trabajo que no te gusta ; )



Tzadik dijo:


> Trabajar SI, pero para ti y tu familia, ya sea en el mantenimiento de tu propia casa (alimentación, aclimatación, mantenimiento) o montando tu propia empresa/autónomo.
> 
> 
> O tener un trabajo por cuenta ajena que te permita invertir mucho dinero, como para cambiar la vida de tu familia haciendo lo anterior.
> ...



Te veo muy obsesionado con esto de si trabajas para este o el otro, filosofando en exceso.

Es lo que más triste me parece de esta sociedad egoísta que integra gente como tú en mayoría: el desprecio al trabajo de los demás. Que llames "parguelas" a todos esos que vinieron antes que tú a fabricarte todos los objetos que dispones a tu alrededor, a construir las infraestructuras que disfrutas, a sembrar, cosechar y transportar lo que tragas y a limpiar tu mierda, me parece de hijo de puta.

Como dijo Escohotado, un país rico es un país con educación, un país agradecido y donde se dan los buenos días, se pide por favor y se da las gracias.

Tú y la mayoría de españoles son lo opuesto a eso. Por algo triunfa la izquierda como la mierda entre las moscas.


----------



## Tzadik (31 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡Huy! ¡Un equidistante moderado de centro centrado ni-Stalin-ni-Casado! Jajaja ¡Pero cómo no te detecté antes!
> 
> Encima de comunista, equidistante. Menuda cruz tiene que ser tan mongólico.
> 
> ...





Antiguamente se trabajaba a tu ritmo, días sueltos, sabías que en X sitio había faena y cuando necesitabas te unias a trabajar, jornal a diario, etc.. 

Luego empezaron las fábricas, entrabas de aprendiz con 14 años, jornal a la semana, se trabajaba relajado, sin marcadores, sin objetivos medidos, había que producir y mantener las maquinas funcionando y en buen estado, nada más. Con un jornal mantenias una familia de 4 hijos y la casa pagada en 8 o 10 años. 




Ahora dime si es lo mismo hoy día donde se piden 2.000 requisitos, salarios cuancoarrocistas, estas microcontrolado por todos lados, jefes, cámaras, micros, localizadores, indicadores... sectores donde hay infinidad de jóvenes trabajando gratis en tal de aprender después de especializarse con 5 máster... todo para tener que depender de dos salarios, consumos de antidepresivos por las nubes.... 

Si no ves la diferencia...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Ago 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Antiguamente se trabajaba a tu ritmo, días sueltos, sabías que en X sitio había faena y cuando necesitabas te unias a trabajar, jornal a diario, etc..
> 
> Luego empezaron las fábricas, entrabas de aprendiz con 14 años, jornal a la semana, se trabajaba relajado, sin marcadores, sin objetivos medidos, había que producir y mantener las maquinas funcionando y en buen estado, nada más. Con un jornal mantenias una familia de 4 hijos y la casa pagada en 8 o 10 años.
> 
> ...



Toda esa milonga que cuentas son salidas por peteneras para tapar con arenilla el hecho de que llames "parguela" a todo aquel que trabaja para que a ti no te falte de nada.

España: el país del desprecio al trabajo y el consiguiente 20% de desempleo.


----------



## Tzadik (31 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Toda esa milonga que cuentas son salidas por peteneras para tapar con arenilla el hecho de que llames "parguela" a todo aquel que trabaja para que a ti no te falte de nada.
> 
> España: el país del desprecio al trabajo y el consiguiente 20% de desempleo.




Lo que estoy criticando es el palillerismo y el corporativismo voraz... trabajar si, pero no para otras familias, enriqueciendo empresas a costa de la neoesclavitud.


----------



## Galvani (2 Sep 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Toda esa milonga que cuentas son salidas por peteneras para tapar con arenilla el hecho de que llames "parguela" a todo aquel que trabaja para que a ti no te falte de nada.
> 
> España: el país del desprecio al trabajo y el consiguiente 20% de desempleo.



No. El desprecio a trabajar con gente de mierda y por un dinero que no te saque de nada. Perdona, al que le guste un trabajo típico es que tiene una enfermedad. Me queda a mi una paga y corriendo voy a aguantar a trepas, pelotas, jefes de mierda, estrés... Eso para ti sí te gusta. Trabajar no le gusta a nadie. Otra cosa es que no vean sentido a su vida si no lo hacen.


----------



## Galvani (2 Sep 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Antiguamente se trabajaba a tu ritmo, días sueltos, sabías que en X sitio había faena y cuando necesitabas te unias a trabajar, jornal a diario, etc..
> 
> Luego empezaron las fábricas, entrabas de aprendiz con 14 años, jornal a la semana, se trabajaba relajado, sin marcadores, sin objetivos medidos, había que producir y mantener las maquinas funcionando y en buen estado, nada más. Con un jornal mantenias una familia de 4 hijos y la casa pagada en 8 o 10 años.
> 
> ...



Ese tiene que ser telita como compañero... El típico trepa. Y si es un palillero será un negrero.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Sep 2022)

la inflación no la tienes en cuenta

tendrás que currar en negro tarde o temprano


----------



## david23 (2 Sep 2022)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Supuestamente la paga se va actualizando con la inflación, pero a saber hasta donde llega.
Algunos me decís de pillar Camper y vivir con el alquiler del piso más la paga, pero prefiero un apartamento pequeñito por algún pueblo del mar menor , que encuentras por menos de 40k cosas aceptables y es una zona bastante barata para los gastos del día a dia.

Lo de currar a priori descartado, aunque si me hiciese falta y encontrase un curro que pidan un ingeniero industrial (con 45 y sin experiencia), o licenciado en general , con nivel de inglés, quizás podría hacer una media jornada durante unos meses.

Más de eso, no participaría en tema curro, y si es posible ni eso.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Sep 2022)

1. Compra casa barata en algún pueblo o aldea perdido de la mano de Dios en este país.
2. Ve a vivir ahí.
3. Alquila tu piso pagado.
4. Trabaja en negro si ves que te falta dinero para algo, aunque te recomendaría llevar una vida lonchafinista si vas a hacer esto.
5. Profit.


----------



## Galvani (2 Sep 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> la inflación no la tienes en cuenta
> 
> 
> endrás que currar en negro tarde o temprano



¿Y los sueldos suben lo que sube todo? La diferencia de trabajar o no hacerlo ganando un sueldo típico y esa paga es muy poca si gastas gasolina y demás.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (2 Sep 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Toda esa milonga que cuentas son salidas por peteneras para tapar con arenilla el hecho de que llames "parguela" a todo aquel que trabaja para que a ti no te falte de nada.
> 
> España: el país del desprecio al trabajo y el consiguiente 20% de desempleo.



El desempleo está en un 13% subnormal. Y de verdad tanto te cuesta entender que haya gente que invierta su dinero y prefiera vivir de las rentas que matarse a trabajar para acabar hecho mierda a los 65 y cobrar una pensión el tiempo que le quede de una vida llena de achaques?

Por otro lado me alegro de que exista gente como tú que se deje la vida en trabajar para que los amos del cotarro puedan seguir exprimiendoos mientras nos dejan en paz a los que queremos vivir una vida tranquila jubilados a los 30.


----------



## Galvani (2 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> El desempleo está en un 13% subnormal. Y de verdad tanto te cuesta entender que haya gente que invierta su dinero y prefiera vivir de las rentas que matarse a trabajar para acabar hecho mierda a los 65 y cobrar una pensión el tiempo que le quede de una vida llena de achaques?
> 
> Por otro lado me alegro de que exista gente como tú que se deje la vida en trabajar para que los amos del cotarro puedan seguir exprimiendoos mientras nos dejan en paz a los que queremos vivir una vida tranquila jubilados a los 30.



A los 30 jaja. Con estar a los 50 sería la hostia.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> El desempleo está en un 13% subnormal. Y de verdad tanto te cuesta entender que haya gente que invierta su dinero y prefiera vivir de las rentas que matarse a trabajar para acabar hecho mierda a los 65 y cobrar una pensión el tiempo que le quede de una vida llena de achaques?
> 
> Por otro lado me alegro de que exista gente como tú que se deje la vida en trabajar para que los amos del cotarro puedan seguir exprimiendoos mientras nos dejan en paz a los que queremos vivir una vida tranquila jubilados a los 30.



El desempleo está en el nivel que diga la PSOE. Di que sí.

¿Qué "dinero" "invierte" esa "gente"? ¿No hay que "matarse a trabajar" para tener "dinero" que se pueda "invertir"? ¿O estás hablando de especímenes, presumiblemente socialistas (como tú) que trincan el dinero de los demás para "invertirlo"?

¿Con qué dinero pagas tú tu comida? Si es que la pagas tú (que me parece mucho presumir).

Adelante ; )


----------



## klausmaria (5 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y luego te despiertas.



Yo no lo veo tan imposible. El tema es la gestión del alquiler y la fiscalidad española que pueden tirarte todo a tierra. Pero que te puedes retirar en el sudeste asiático con 1400€ al mes, obvio que sí. No vivirás como un pachá pero mejor que en Castelldefels o en Valdemoro seguro. Eso sí, tienes que adaptarte al estilo de vida local (comidas, comodidades, etc).

Y lo de follar ya te digo que sí. Otra cosa es el desarraigo, que te aburras, etc...

El único tema chungo es la sanidad. No podrás permitirte un seguro privado top así que tienes que asumir que vas a vivir menos. No vas a tener una SS dándote 30 pastillas diarias para mantenerte con vida pasados los 80. En general la mejor estrategia cuando el médico te de la mala noticia es pisar el acelerador a fondo (putas, alcohol y drogas) hasta el final.

Pero una vez asumido eso, no veo el problema.


----------



## Tiresias (5 Sep 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan imposible. El tema es la gestión del alquiler y la fiscalidad española que pueden tirarte todo a tierra. Pero que te puedes retirar en el sudeste asiático con 1400€ al mes, obvio que sí. No vivirás como un pachá pero mejor que en Castelldefels o en Valdemoro seguro. Eso sí, tienes que adaptarte al estilo de vida local (comidas, comodidades, etc).
> 
> Y lo de follar ya te digo que sí. Otra cosa es el desarraigo, que te aburras, etc...
> 
> ...



El grado de supervivencia de una persona sola con dinero en un país miserable de Asia o América, ya no digo Africa es cero a los pocos meses.


----------



## klausmaria (5 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El grado de supervivencia de una persona sola con dinero en un país miserable de Asia o América, ya no digo Africa es cero a los pocos meses.



No conozco gran cosa hispanoamérica pero el sudeste asiático salvo excepciones es bastante tranquilo. Otra cosa es que te lo fundas todo en putas y drogas el primer mes.

Dependiendo de lo que quieras tienes alternativas. Pillar una villa en Tailandia, Bali o Lombok o incluso si eres más atrevido (y te aburres menos) comprar terreno en primera linea de playa (lease de 80 años en realidad) en Sumba que está aun por desarrollar y te construyes un chamizo local. En general no te va a pasar nada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Sep 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No. El desprecio a trabajar con gente de mierda y por un dinero que no te saque de nada. Perdona, al que le guste un trabajo típico es que tiene una enfermedad. Me queda a mi una paga y corriendo voy a aguantar a trepas, pelotas, jefes de mierda, estrés... Eso para ti sí te gusta. Trabajar no le gusta a nadie. Otra cosa es que no vean sentido a su vida si no lo hacen.



Trabajar no os gusta a los rogelios. Que sois mayoría en las sociedades subdesarrolladas como la española.

Tu modelo de relacionar trabajo y "enfermedad" es un modelo que triunfó enormemente en Argentina, Venezuela, Portugal, España, Bolivia, Rusia, Rumanía...

Mientras, en países con cultura de trabajo como en Suiza están a pan y agua, porque claro, el trabajo malo, ¿no?

Qué imbécil eres y qué pena das.


----------



## pandillero (6 Sep 2022)

Si no me equivoco la paga del ejercito para mayores de 45 años es una pensión no contributiva y por tanto solo existen dos ayudas que se pueden pedir si se es beneficiario de una *pensión no contributiva*, éstas son el *Ingreso Mínimo Vital* (IMV) y la *Renta Mínima* de las comunidades autónomas. Además se puede seguir cobrando si tienes otro trabajo.

El IMV no es una cantidad fija sino que se calcula en función de los ingresos y las circunstacias del solicitante, si tiene hijos, si tiene otros ingresos, etc.. y la Renta Mínima de inserción según la Comunidad suele ser un mínimo de 375 euros y depende también de los ingresos y las circunstancias personales y por supuesto no puedes cobrar las dos, o sea el IMV y la Renta Mínima.

Tampoco puedes cobrar el paro y la pensión a la vez.

Te han asesorado mal, si fuera como dices cobrarías más de lo que cobrabas en el Ejercito, lo cual no puede ser, sino nadie se quejaría, todo lo contrario habría hostias para darse de baja en el Ejercito.
Hazte a la idea de que vas a cobrar menos de 1000 euros y date con un canto en los dientes, ah y la Renta Mínima de inserción son 12 pagas no hay extras, el IMV no lo sé.
Y la del ejercito creo que son 677 no 700.


----------



## patroclus (6 Sep 2022)

Hay trabajos que si no se esta bien es mejor dejarlo aunque sea cobrando solo el paro dos años. Si no estás a gusto en el Ejército o quieres vivir de otra forma, esos 700 son una bendición para cambiar de vida.

Solo se vive una vez.


----------



## pandillero (6 Sep 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Hay trabajos que si no se esta bien es mejor dejarlo aunque sea cobrando solo el paro dos años. Si no estás a gusto en el Ejército o quieres vivir de otra forma, esos 700 son una bendición para cambiar de vida.
> 
> Solo se vive una vez.



No es que lo quiera dejar, es que le echan.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Sep 2022)

700 es poco,con piso pagado menos de 1.200 es sobrevivir, se puede pero privándose de muchas cosas.


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Sep 2022)

Cómprate una autocaravana. Vive como turista itinerante. Alquila el piso. Guarda los ingresos del piso y vive de la paga.
Vive la vida y vuelve a tu piso, a disfrutar de tus ahorros, cuando tengas 65.


----------



## patroclus (6 Sep 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No es que lo quiera dejar, es que le echan.



Tienes razón, pasa a la reserva por edad. 

Pues tiene dos opciones vivir con la paga que le queda o buscarse otro trabajo si quiere y puede.


----------



## patroclus (6 Sep 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Si no me equivoco la paga del ejercito para mayores de 45 años es una pensión no contributiva y por tanto solo existen dos ayudas que se pueden pedir si se es beneficiario de una *pensión no contributiva*, éstas son el *Ingreso Mínimo Vital* (IMV) y la *Renta Mínima* de las comunidades autónomas. Además se puede seguir cobrando si tienes otro trabajo.
> 
> El IMV no es una cantidad fija sino que se calcula en función de los ingresos y las circunstacias del solicitante, si tiene hijos, si tiene otros ingresos, etc.. y la Renta Mínima de inserción según la Comunidad suele ser un mínimo de 375 euros y depende también de los ingresos y las circunstancias personales y por supuesto no puedes cobrar las dos, o sea el IMV y la Renta Mínima.
> 
> Tampoco puedes cobrar el paro y la pensión a la vez.



Si tiene derecho al paro,

El acceso a la condición de RED supone tener *derecho a percibir una asignación económica mensual*. La misma gira en torno a los 630€. Esta asignación es *incompatible con cualquier otra retribución procedente del sector público*. Por tanto, si el reservista trabaja en cualquier puesto de la Administración Pública no podrá percibir la asignación por disponibilidad. No así si trabaja en el ámbito del sector privado. Entonces sí será compatible esta asignación con las retribuciones que perciba. También es compatible con la percepción de la *prestación por desempleo *que el reservista tiene derecho a solicitar.









Reservista de Especial Disponibilidad: ¿Qué hacer al terminar mi compromiso de larga duración en el ejército?


¿qué opción elijo cuando finalice, Reservista de Especial Disponibilidad o desvinculación de las Fuerzas Armadas? Gema Gallego te ayuda.




www.emerita.legal


----------



## Vaross (6 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Cómprate una autocaravana. Vive como turista itinerante. Alquila el piso. Guarda los ingresos del piso y vive de la paga.
> Vive la vida y vuelve a tu piso, a disfrutar de tus ahorros, cuando tengas 65.



La autocaravana también se puede alquilar cuando no se utilice y saca más rentabilidad que alquilando el piso


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (6 Sep 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> El desempleo está en el nivel que diga la PSOE. Di que sí.
> 
> ¿Qué "dinero" "invierte" esa "gente"? ¿No hay que "matarse a trabajar" para tener "dinero" que se pueda "invertir"? ¿O estás hablando de especímenes, presumiblemente socialistas (como tú) que trincan el dinero de los demás para "invertirlo"?
> 
> ...



Yo hablo por mí, y te puedo asegurar que me he matado a trabajar y a ahorrar para hoy poder prácticamente jubilarme con menos de 35 años con los ingresos de rentas pasivas.

PD. el desempleo está en el nivel que tú digas, sacado de la base de datos de tus cojones, di que sí.


----------



## Galvani (16 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Yo hablo por mí, y te puedo asegurar que me he matado a trabajar y a ahorrar para hoy poder prácticamente jubilarme con menos de 35 años con los ingresos de rentas pasivas.
> 
> PD. el desempleo está en el nivel que tú digas, sacado de la base de datos de tus cojones, di que sí.



Jajaja, te has matado a trabajar hasta los 35 y por eso vives de ello... Tendrás una herencia o algo y de eso sacas unb dinero invertido...


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Sep 2022)

Dar da, sin lujos, ni seguramente coche, ni viajes, ni zorras etc. Algún imprevisto puede fokearte dependiendo del ahorro previo.

Si estás en poble te puedes apuntar a bomberete de verano en 3-4 meses rascandola te sacas 6-8k adicionales pa darte buena vida el resto del año.

Currar en negro de vez en cuando, montar algún business low profile, etc.

Lo de sumar paguitas olvídate, hezpein son tontos pero no tanto.


----------



## david23 (3 Nov 2022)

Ostia, no habia visto las ultimas respuestas, gracias a todos.

Combinar paguitas se puede, por que esto no es una paga, si no una prima por servicios prestados.

De hecho, si, como bien dicen x ahí, durante los 2 primeros años cobras paro + RED ,que es mas de lo que cobras en activo.
Solo te la quitan si te pones a currar de funcionario o pseudofuncionario tipo renfe.

Currar , curré antes de entrar al ejercito y dentro me he sacado una ingenieria industrial y un C1.

Si quisiese currar en algo asi medio en condiciones aunque un poco perfil bajo podría, pero casi prefiero paguita y rentas

Cotizar con la paga de +52 si cotizas por lo que te quedaría pension a los 67 si es que no se va el sistema a la mierda


----------



## salsero (3 Nov 2022)

Saludos a todos.

Para salir bien el plan, es fundamental lo que expone el op.
Piso pagado y soltero sin hijos.

Con los 700€, más dos años de paro se tiene un buen inicio.
Después de 2 años, es difícil que no se inicie alguna actividad.

Las ayudas van a ir a más. El IMV y la paga +52 han venido para quedarse.

El principal problema: la inseguridad jurídica española.
No descarto que movilicen a los reservistas durante meses del año o endurecer las condiciones.
Quitar la paga, no creo.


Se puede vivir y por encima de la media. Además la tranquilidad y el tiempo libre.

Lo ideal: Ganar dinero por otra vía pero a media jornada, hobbie....sin estrés.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Nov 2022)

salsero dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Para salir bien el plan, es fundamental lo que expone el op.
> Piso pagado y soltero sin hijos.
> ...



Y la inflación no existe, son los padres.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Nov 2022)

Con 700 €, aunque también tengas paro, piso pagado e hijos, SIEMPRE vas a ir justo. Con 700 € ni agua. 700 € es enemigo.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

salsero dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Para salir bien el plan, es fundamental lo que expone el op.
> Piso pagado y soltero sin hijos.
> ...



La paga de 52 no vale ni para vivir. Es un insulto que después de 15 años mínimo te den una paga menor que a la de inmigrantes y no contributivas. Que si hay un trabajo ok que te hagan cogerlo (un trabajo decente) no algo que te den 600 euros pero coño, con 426 euros no vives.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> La paga de 52 no vale ni para vivir. Es un insulto que después de 15 años mínimo te den una paga menor que a la de inmigrantes y no contributivas. Que si hay un trabajo ok que te hagan cogerlo (un trabajo decente) no algo que te den 600 euros pero coño, con 426 euros no vives.



Y tampoco follas con esa paga. Dilo todo.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y tampoco follas con esa paga. Dilo todo.



Eso es lo de menos porque con menos de 2000 tampoco


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Eso es lo de menos porque con menos de 2000 tampoco



No digamos ya como seas de guardar pasta y gastar poco. En ese caso, ni con 5.000 mensuales.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No digamos ya como seas de guardar pasta y gastar poco. En ese caso, ni con 5.000 mensuales.



Pues claro pero a mí me importaría mucho más dejar de remar que follar. Porque remando no lo haces y las putas serán un lujo.


----------



## Josillo (5 Nov 2022)

El 80% de que tienen paga no contributiva de 460 euros ya no reman más en un su vida viviendo casa papis con luego herencias cuando mueran.

Pues con 700 euros ya son capitanes remadores


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> El 80% de que tienen paga no contributiva de 460 euros ya no reman más en un su vida viviendo casa papis con luego herencias cuando mueran.
> 
> Pues con 700 euros ya son capitanes remadores



Y las irán subiendo. A la vez que las pensiones bajarán. Y dentro de poco la gente morirá antes de jubilarse.


----------



## salsero (5 Nov 2022)

Saludos a todos.

En el caso del OP, serían 700€ (que tienen revalorización anual) + los 426.

1126€ al mes.

Las cuentas para alguien soltero, sin hijos y vivienda en propiedad sin cargas, salen.
El caso que nos ocupa.



Galvani dijo:


> La paga de 52 no vale ni para vivir. Es un insulto que después de 15 años mínimo te den una paga menor que a la de inmigrantes y no contributivas. Que si hay un trabajo ok que te hagan cogerlo (un trabajo decente) no algo que te den 600 euros pero coño, con 426 euros no vives.


----------



## J.Smith (5 Nov 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que con 700 euros, lo pasas a dolares, y pones a alquilar ese piso, son unos 1400 dolares al mes.
> 
> Con eso te puedes mudar a Medellin, Salvador de Bahia, sudeste asiatico, este de europa... y vivir bien y follar a tope.
> 
> ...




Alberto eres un puto crac.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Moriré con mi trabajo hecho y feliz de haberlo hecho, yéndome del mundo sin deber nada a nadie.
> 
> 
> Pobrecillo. El español viendo el trabajo como un lamento. Una carga.
> ...



Eres el esclavo perfecto del sistema, con tus creencias de que el trabajo y dignifica y tal


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Eres el esclavo perfecto del sistema, con tus creencias de que el trabajo y dignifica y tal



Esclavos sois los rojos, siempre riéndoos del cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga.

Tú haz lo que desees con tu vida, que las cosas no son cómo empiezan, sino cómo acaban. Sigue con tu siesta y tu fiesta a sueldo de la PSOE : )


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esclavos sois los rojos, siempre riéndoos del cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga.
> 
> Tú haz lo que desees con tu vida, que las cosas no son cómo empiezan, sino cómo acaban. Sigue con tu siesta y tu fiesta a sueldo de la PSOE : )



Y tu también. ¿Como acaban? Porque yo veo que después de toda tu vida trabajando ni tendras un colchón que valga para algo ni pension. Entre ser un currito normal y un paguitero no hay diferencia ninguna. 

Unos pocos euros más al mes. Que luego te despiden y que hayas trabajado no te vale para nada porque si te contratan es por un sueldo de mierda. 

Esto no va de partidos. Va de que España es un erial laboral. Conozco un ingeniero con sus muchos años de experiencia que está opositando porque es una vergüenza lo que le ofrecen.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (5 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esclavos sois los rojos, siempre riéndoos del cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga.
> 
> Tú haz lo que desees con tu vida, que las cosas no son cómo empiezan, sino cómo acaban. Sigue con tu siesta y tu fiesta a sueldo de la PSOE : )



Yo no soy rojo, mas bien todo lo contrario, en España no hay un partido que me representa pero soy de ideales mas como Trump, mas libertades para el ciudadano y menos intrusismo del estado en nuestras vidas..
Trabajo y ahorro al maximo para dejar de remar lo mas pronto posible, porque no he venido a esta vida a ser un engranaje del sistema ni pagar la vidorra a las elites ni a mantener inmigrantes. Me gustaria chupar del sistema o que colapsara, pero tengo demasiada dignidad como para hacerme el subnormal o el lesionado para que me den paguita. Pero vayamos a tu tema, los que vais con superioridad moral porque os gusta trabajar y os sentís realizados no haceis mas que contribuir a perpetuar este neo-esclavismo. Ya verás cuando te jubiles a los 70 y la palmes 5 años después.
Os han lavado el cerebro, no hay ningún animal en la naturaleza que trabaje 8 o 10 horas cada dia y todo el año, es una salvajada antinatural y os parece bien.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Yo no soy rojo, mas bien todo lo contrario, en España no hay un partido que me representa pero soy de ideales mas como Trump, mas libertades para el ciudadano y menos intrusismo del estado en nuestras vidas..
> Trabajo y ahorro al maximo para dejar de remar lo mas pronto posible, porque no he venido a esta vida a ser un engranaje del sistema ni pagar la vidorra a las elites ni a mantener inmigrantes. Me gustaria chupar del sistema o que colapsara, pero tengo demasiada dignidad como para hacerme el subnormal o el lesionado para que me den paguita. Pero vayamos a tu tema, los que vais con superioridad moral porque os gusta trabajar y os sentís realizados no haceis mas que contribuir a perpetuar este neo-esclavismo. Ya verás cuando te jubiles a los 70 y la palmes 5 años después.
> Os han lavado el cerebro, no hay ningún animal en la naturaleza que trabaje 8 o 10 horas cada dia y todo el año, es una salvajada antinatural y os parece bien.



Trabajar para otro y con gente de mierda no está pagado. Bueno es que tampoco se paga. Y ahorrando no dejas de remar eso está claro. A no ser que como se hacía en tiempos, comprsses pisos endeudándote y con alquileres los pagases y en un tiempo a vivir. Otras inversiones para un currito imposibles para dejar el remo.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Nov 2022)

Esa paga de exmilitar es compatible con otros trabajos


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Nov 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> soy de ideales mas como Trump



Jajajaja sí. Sobre todo como Trump. Lo dirás por frases como tu burla a la dignidad del trabajo, concepto que Trump lleva como estandarte.

Eres un rojo. Si es que no hace falta que le des tantas vueltas. Si es que os traiciona la mente rápido, en cero coma:



Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Me gustaria chupar del sistema



------------



Galvani dijo:


> Porque yo veo que después de toda tu vida trabajando ni tendras un colchón que valga para algo ni pension



Vaya. Eres adivino. Sabes leer el futuro. Y ¿qué pensión, por cierto? ¿De dónde sacas que yo quiero una pensión? ¿Sabrías aclarar eso? Eres tan rogelio que crees que somos todos de tu condición.

Tú dedícate a tus rojeces de rogelio, chupa del bote todo lo que puedas, ráscate los huevos, búrlate del trabajo y, amigo, arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos.

El tiempo os pone a todos en vuestro lugar.


----------

